# Finding someone to loan / share horses



## dressagelove (26 January 2014)

Hi all. 
I am wanting someone to help me out with my horses, on a share or loan basis, but finding someone is tricky. I stable alone on my parents private farm so don't have many contacts. Ive tried preloved but tend to attract the wrong sorts of people. I'd like someone fairly experienced and who is a competent rider.

I have two horses that could potentially be shared with me, a 16hh TB and a 15.2hh ISH. I focus on dressage and there would an opportunity to compete for the right person. A small fee or contribution to costs would be expected, but we have great facilities and my two boys are lovely horses.

If anyone knows how to find someone or know of anyone, do let me know, pm on here.

I am in Tottington, between Bury and Bolton in Lancashire.
Thanks


----------



## dressagelove (31 January 2014)

No one? Is no one interested in my lovely boys? Its a great opportunity I'm offering! Just need to find the right person!


----------



## Fides (2 February 2014)

dressagelove said:



			No one? Is no one interested in my lovely boys? Its a great opportunity I'm offering! Just need to find the right person!
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the same position - except I'm offering for free. I just need another pair of hands on the ground with my youngster and a hacking buddy, no chores, just TLC and riding. Seems noone is interested any more


----------



## webble (2 February 2014)

Have you tried local riding schools tack shops etc? Do you have an instructor you can ask?


----------



## daydreamer (2 February 2014)

Hi,

i am looking for exactly the kind of thing you are offering (sadly I'm in Colchester Essex so miles from you). I do look on preloved but have also recently discovered facebook groups. You could see if there are any riding clubs local to you which have a group and try posting on there. Or there might just be a horsey group for the whole county you could try.


----------



## shadeofshyness (2 February 2014)

Try the Facebook pages of local horsey groups/livery yards. That's how I found my share horse  I think location is everything so local groups are best. I never bothered to scour through any national fb groups. I just searched the words 'share' 'loan' and then a local place name on Preloved, and advertised myself on local fb pages.


----------



## Spider65 (7 February 2014)

It is so hard to find someone who is experienced to share. I advertised locally when I was pregnant for someone to ride my mare (dressage school mistress who had done BD regionals at novice) but got nowhere. Experienced people wanted to loan - I was offering a horse to ride but kept at current yard with livery etc paid or by me.But they wanted to take my horse to another yard despite me stating that she had to stay at current yard. 
I have had no success with adverts. However it might be worth going to Mumsnet - they have a forum called Tackroom and you might find someone there. (People who are experienced but have had to give up their own horse due to children) I wish you luck in finding someone who is right - wish you were nearer to me!


----------



## KEC (4 March 2014)

Hi I wondered if the people who were looking for a rider had found anyone?


----------



## Fides (4 March 2014)

Nope just lots of day riders...


----------



## KEC (4 March 2014)

Oh right, what's the difference?  Is it that people are looking for loaners, or needing financial help? I ride for a couple of people during the week locally.


----------



## Fides (4 March 2014)

KEC said:



			Oh right, what's the difference?  Is it that people are looking for loaners, or needing financial help? I ride for a couple of people during the week locally.
		
Click to expand...

A day rider - someone who turns up for a free ride and then you never hear from them again. Another word for time waster...


----------



## xxcharlottexx (5 March 2014)

I'm in Bolton and if I didn't have my own would jump at the chance. 

I had good results with horsemart when I advertised mine. Although it was 6 years ago!

Have you thought about offering livery in return for chores/help with yours?


----------



## Fides (5 March 2014)

xxcharlottexx said:



			Have you thought about offering livery in return for chores/help with yours?
		
Click to expand...

Who was this aimed at? Not quite sure what you mean...


----------



## xxcharlottexx (6 March 2014)

Fides said:



			Who was this aimed at? Not quite sure what you mean...
		
Click to expand...

The op said that she has her horses on her parents private farm. If there is room for 1 more horse/pony she could offer a place for someone  on their farm in return for helping out with stable duties/care of horses etc so that op has more free time.

Would need to be the right person and duties agreed beforehand but could work well for both parties?


----------



## Fides (6 March 2014)

xxcharlottexx said:



			The op said that she has her horses on her parents private farm. If there is room for 1 more horse/pony she could offer a place for someone  on their farm in return for helping out with stable duties/care of horses etc so that op has more free time.

Would need to be the right person and duties agreed beforehand but could work well for both parties?
		
Click to expand...

I had considered it too but it is a mine field... If you do that thought you are effectively opening another business (defra insists horses and farm animals are kept separately). Also it would be another lot of business rates and insurance. It just makes it uneconomical... And then there is your home not being your own any longer.

Not trying to be negative but it isn't as simple as it sounds


----------



## dogatemysalad (6 March 2014)

Fides said:



			(defra insists horses and farm animals are kept separately).
		
Click to expand...

Just picked up on this as it surprised me, because its quite the opposite to what I've experienced.  In what way do they have to be separate ?


----------



## noodle_ (6 March 2014)

im surprised nowadays the amount of people wanting to be paid for this!

i have a lovely 14.2 potential pocket rocket (will see shes just being backed)! i am considering sharing out in winter, would be no jobs, no money either way - literally turn up and ride - and then compete... which i would be willing to fund too... purely as a happy hacker as i dont always have time for jobs and riding (and id like to give another rider an opportunity that i only had later in life)!

however most of them want paying!... as a teen id jump at the chance of what you are offering OP...!  i shoveled crap for hours just to be near horses, never mind ride one!

sorry rant over but its true!


----------



## YasandCrystal (6 March 2014)

noodle_ said:



			im surprised nowadays the amount of people wanting to be paid for this!

i have a lovely 14.2 potential pocket rocket (will see shes just being backed)! i am considering sharing out in winter, would be no jobs, no money either way - literally turn up and ride - and then compete... which i would be willing to fund too... purely as a happy hacker as i dont always have time for jobs and riding (and id like to give another rider an opportunity that i only had later in life)!

however most of them want paying!... as a teen id jump at the chance of what you are offering OP...!  i shoveled crap for hours just to be near horses, never mind ride one!

sorry rant over but its true!
		
Click to expand...

Yes this exactly.  I was just happy to groom people's horses just to be near them when I was a youngster - how times have changed. I have 4 horses which will be in work from the summer and frankly I have one horse sorted jockey wise but the other 3 I would rather manage myself than advertise to only get the inexperienced or wanting to be paid jockeys.


----------



## noodle_ (6 March 2014)

YasandCrystal said:



			Yes this exactly.  I was just happy to groom people's horses just to be near them when I was a youngster - how times have changed. I have 4 horses which will be in work from the summer and frankly I have one horse sorted jockey wise but the other 3 I would rather manage myself than advertise to only get the inexperienced or wanting to be paid jockeys.
		
Click to expand...

Thats the problem - the novices thinking they have watched the grand national and are now qualified jockeys.... 


I am going to advertise mine in a few months for hacking only and hopefully get an experienced rider who just is happy to potter about the lanes and save on the £23 a 30 min lesson and have a free hour a day 3/4 times a week...!  doubt it


----------



## fatpiggy (6 March 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			Just picked up on this as it surprised me, because its quite the opposite to what I've experienced.  In what way do they have to be separate ?
		
Click to expand...

Probably explains why when I moved onto a farm with my horse, we heard that the owner had reported they all belonged to her!!


----------



## dressagelove (14 March 2014)

noodle_ said:



			im surprised nowadays the amount of people wanting to be paid for this!

i have a lovely 14.2 potential pocket rocket (will see shes just being backed)! i am considering sharing out in winter, would be no jobs, no money either way - literally turn up and ride - and then compete... which i would be willing to fund too... purely as a happy hacker as i dont always have time for jobs and riding (and id like to give another rider an opportunity that i only had later in life)!


however most of them want paying!... as a teen id jump at the chance of what you are offering OP...!  i shoveled crap for hours just to be near horses, never mind ride one!

sorry rant over but its true!
		
Click to expand...

It really does surprise me that no one is interested, I thought it would be easy to find someone interested in the ride! Think it is a sign of equestrianism and the times unfortunately.


----------



## dressagelove (14 March 2014)

KEC said:



			Hi I wondered if the people who were looking for a rider had found anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Was this directed at my original post? If so, no I haven't found anyone yet....!


----------



## daydreamer (15 March 2014)

I'm surprised you haven't found someone yet. I am looking for another share as my current one is ending soon (I was told by yard staff, not very polite of the owner and still haven't heard anything from the her!) and I keep seeing great adverts but they are always miles from me!! I have already been approached by one other owner at the yard and heard another two on the yard may be interested so maybe the good sharers tend to stay at the same yard or find things through word of mouth? Have you tried contacting the local uni riding club if there is one to see if they know of anyone??


----------



## KEC (15 March 2014)

Wow I can't believe all the people having problems finding a rider.  I'm the opposite - I'm looking for a horse to ride and am struggling to find a sensible horse to ride so that I can develop my riding.  A lot of people seem to have horses that they can't cope with and then want someone else to come along and take them on.


----------



## fuzzle (15 March 2014)

Hun in the same boat has you!!!  i have a fab pony advertised on the forum for loan im  and willing to take them to shows to compete and ride and love this pony has if it was there own, this pony just goes and wins and is a little superstar  and  i have not  had one call or email??  god i would of done anything for this chance but hey it must be the way things are going these days!!!  hope you get someone soon!!xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fides (15 March 2014)

It seems owners are out there and riders are out there but unfortunately not in the same areas...


----------



## LizzieAli (14 December 2014)

Hello, 

I'm just wondering whether you have found someone or have not and are still looking for someone. I live in Tottington and am looking for a horse to loan, and it sounds like a great opportunity that you are offering. 

Thanks,
Lizzie


----------



## Olderrider73 (29 February 2020)

KEC said:



			Wow I can't believe all the people having problems finding a rider.  I'm the opposite - I'm looking for a horse to ride and am struggling to find a sensible horse to ride so that I can develop my riding.  A lot of people seem to have horses that they can't cope with and then want someone else to come along and take them on.
		
Click to expand...

Same here x


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (29 February 2020)

Olderrider73 said:



			Same here x
		
Click to expand...

This thread is 6 yrs old.


----------



## Leo Walker (29 February 2020)

why people dig these threads up just to put an inane comment on like that is beyond me!


----------

